# 4-Bit Volladdierer



## deathgnom (18. März 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum

Ich hab ein kleines problem ich bräuchte eine Schaltung für einen 4-Bit Addierer nur habe ich keinen Plan wie diese auschauen sollte.
Die Schaltung sollte nur mit Logikbauteile realisiert werden.

die Aufgabenstellung
http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/1655/20130318145253.jpg

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Deathgnom

edit Bildgedreht

Lösung gefunden es 4 mal ein 1 bit Addierer mit 8 Eingängen einfacher hab ich es nicht geschaft.

lösung 2xor, 2and und 1or


----------



## DumBaz (18. März 2013)

Sach mal haettest du das Pic nicht vorher drehen koennen, mir tut ja schon der Hals nur durchs ansehen weh


----------

